# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  ears poping!!! wtf

## RIPPED BAZ

i have been in and out of training for years (b/b) age 30 6ft ,i got up to 19 stone from 12 stone in 3 and a half years then i took up mountain biking in 2003 till summer 2006 i am now 13 and a half stone and getting back in to b/b i started training last week , i was pushing myself hard when all of a sudden my ears started poping as if i was on a plane and a week later they are still poping when i swollow when i breath in and out , it is just like take off and landing on a plane its a bit freaky i must admit has anyone suffered from this before? and if so wtf is it? will it go away? im leaving it another week then im going docs :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PurplePatriot

no worries man.. happens to me 50 percent of all workouts when i go hard. usually gone in less than an hour or so? yea its annoying as balls but your all good.

----------


## Doc.Sust

19 stone??12 stone??

----------

